# One Way for sale... Ocala, Florida



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2016)

If any of you guys are looking, ran across this One Way 1224 on Craigslist.

https://ocala.craigslist.org/tls/5699045154.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 31, 2016)

Rocky, can you pick that up and drop it by the house for me. There's a beer in it fir ya... okay, it's a tad out of the way so I'll spring for 2 beers plus reimburse you the cost of the lathe. That's the best offer you have had yet and for the foreseeable future... I consulted a swami so I know this is going to happen...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 31, 2016)

LMFAO!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 31, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> LMFAO!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 31, 2016)

Nice lathe! Chuck


----------

